# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Fallen beim Schleudersturz?

## suno

Hi,
nach ein paar Schleuderstrzen und einem Riss in meinem Board berlege ich nun, wie ich den Mast am besten vom Bug fernhalten kann.

Auf einer DVD (Beginner to Winner) hab ich nun durch Zufall gesehen, dass hier Tips dazu gegeben werden. Beim Schleudersturz das Segel vorne nach Luv aufmachen/hinten dichtholen und sich ber den Bug ziehen lassen, mit Landung in Luv-Seite (hoffe, ist einigermaen verstndlich). So landet der Mast neben dem Brett. Soweit die Theorie und die tollen Bilder bei Leichtwind dazu ...
Habt Ihr das schon mal versucht?
Suno

----------


## hamburger jung

Ganz ehrlich: N!

ich versuche zwar auch, bei Hack so kontrolliert wie irgend mglich zu strzen, aber das eher intuitiv!

Die Lehrversion klingt aber interessant, da haste schon recht, bei richtig Wind und drohendem Sturz noch eben den Fallplan vor dem inneren Auge abspielen und schon bleibt das Material heil..... :Happy: 

Es gibt wohl Mastfu-Protektoren, da kenn ich mich nur leider zu wenig mit aus, um Dir wertvolle Tips zu geben! Ich benutze aber immer einen Gabelbaum-Protektor, der hlt vielleicht etwas ab, so ganau habe ich da noch nicht drauf achten knnen im Falle eines Schleudersturzes!

Ahoi und Aloha von der Elbe!   B.

----------


## Tim86

hi!

die Bewegung die du beschrieben hast, ist im Prinzip eine Spinloop vorbung, Mastarm strecken, Segelhand dicht und in die Rotation ziehen lassen! Da solltest du eigentlich schon pech haben wenn du die nose triffst! Solltest am besten aber ausgehakt sein!

hang loose

tim

----------


## suno

Das Ausgehakt sein ist auch nicht so easy. Gerade beim Schleudersturz hab ich hufig das Problem mich nicht mehr aushaken zu knnen - der Druck ist zu hoch.

----------


## Henni2007

wenn ich merke das ein schleudersturz unvermeidbar ist, dann versuche ich mit den fen das board ein wenig zurseite ( nach luv) zu kicken. manchma klapps manchmal nicht^^
aber wenn ich ein schleudersturz mache, dann geht der meistens zu schnell als das ich darauf achten knnte, wie ich mein segel halten soll. grade wenns hackt.

hang loose henni

----------


## suno

Bin noch "Schlaufenanfnger", aber am Samstag hatt ich den Dreh endlich raus und fahr nun auch mit dem hinteren Fuss in der Schlaufe. Der Kontrollgewinn, den man dabei hat, ist ja der Hammer! Dadurch lassen sich brigens auch super ein paar Schleuderstrze verhindern.

----------


## Ballon

..@SUNO: wenn du gerade frisch mit der hinteren schlaufe klar kommst kannst du mir da sicher besser helfen als die cracks hier. die knnen sich ja meist gar nicht mehr dran erinnern, wie es ohne schlaufe war! also:
wenn ich in der vorderen drin bin brauch ich so ein, zwei sekunden um mich wieder stabil ins trapez zu hngen, wenn ich nun wieder anfange rum zu kippeln und die hintere schlaufe zu erreichen bin ich meist schon so flott, dass das irgendwie nur ein brutales anluven oder ein wahnsinns rumgeeier nach sich zieht. also stell ich den fu lieber mittig auf die schlaufen und fahr weiter. auerdem habe ich das gefhl, ich muss viel zu sehr auf die luvkante um hinten rein zu kommen. und wann genau soll ich das machen? angleiten, vorne, warten hinten? oder sofort? ich krieg da ne krise, probier schon den dritten tag so rum.

----------


## suno

@ballon: ich geh folgendermaen vor (heit nicht, dass das nun die standardlsung ist, aber bei mir klappts):
- bevor ich in die schlaufen gehe, bin ich schon im trapez eingehngt
- fahrt aufnehmen, bis ich merke, dass das board ins gleiten kommt
- vorderen fuss in die schlaufe
- ein bichen abfallen (am besten bis raumwind), bis ich gleite
- bevor ich den total druck im segel habe: den hinteren fuss in die schlaufe
- jetzt kann man auch das rigg richtung heck shiften
- beine durchdrcken und parallel zum board stehen
- dann hab ich volle power und den sicheren stand

wichtig bei mir ist auch, dass ich beim in die schlaufen gehen (egal ob vorne oder hinten) nicht nach unten schaue! ich luve dann automatisch immer an und dann wars das.

hoffe, es hilft ...

----------


## alohaspirit

also zum anfang vonm schlaufen ist es meiner meinung nach von vorteil, wenn man sie zunchst ziemlich weit in der boardmitte festschraubt. so belastet man nicht ganz so stark die luvkante, wenn man in die vordere schlaufe geht.
eine gute bung ist auch, einbeinig zu fahren also -ruhig im gleiten-nur aufm hinteren fu stehen.
und als nchsten schritt erst in die vordere schlaufe gehen (achtung: Krpergewicht nicht so weit nach vorne, sonst gibts nen schnen schleudersturz  :Smile:  ), mit dem hinteren fu vor den hinteren schlaufen in der mitte des bretts bleiben und geradeausfahren, mal ein paar schlangenlinien fahren...
wenn das klappt, einfach versuchen in die hintere schlaufe zu gehn, geht dann wesentlich einfacher find ich.

und zum schleudersturz:
am gabelbaum festhalten und die vordere hand leicht strecken, dann geht das ganze kontrollierter...und man landet eigtl immer schn neben dem brett  :Smile:

----------


## TomFlensburg

Lieber einen kleinen Riss im Brett, als einen heftigen Aufprall. Letzteren gibt es meistens bei Loopversuchen, bei denen man nicht durchrotiert. Mal abgesehen davon denkt man bei einem Schleudersturz eh nicht mehr daran aktiv zu handeln.

----------


## arnimd

Beschleunigen aber mit den Armen den Gabelbaum festhalten und nicht erst ins Trapez. Dann mit dem hinteren Fuss in die Schlaufe. Dann kann man je nach dem entweder ins Trapez oder mit dem forderen Fuss in die Schlaufe.

----------

